# HOW MANY OF US HAVE GOT WINDOWS?



## champ_rock (Oct 13, 2005)

hi there linux junkiees...
how many of us have got a complete linux system without windows...


----------



## desertwind (Oct 13, 2005)

Me have!
gnu/Linux rules my desktop for last 5 years.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 13, 2005)

My primary OS is Window XP.
Sometimes I install Linux, whenever I get a new distibution


----------



## rachitar (Oct 13, 2005)

Dual boot for me
The applications which i use have no linux alternatives


----------



## busyanuj (Oct 13, 2005)

Dual boot works fine. 
I still haven't found the transition to Linux completely Windows free.


----------



## e-freak (Oct 13, 2005)

Dual boot with primary being Ubuntu Linux.


----------



## desertwind (Oct 13, 2005)

rachitar said:
			
		

> Dual boot for me
> The applications which i use have no linux alternatives



Can u quote the applications please. I think i can find alternatives for atleast some of them


----------



## __Virus__ (Oct 14, 2005)

Mandrake being primary ..Xp as secondary


----------



## firewall (Oct 14, 2005)

As you are talking about Operating Systems, please make sure that you are referring GNU/Linux, as linux is only the kernel.

thanks.


----------



## praka123 (Oct 14, 2005)

Mainly using Linux.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 15, 2005)

Use FC4 + Windows MCE.


----------



## .:Shadow:. (Oct 15, 2005)

I can't depend only on Linux since it does not support my internal modem


----------



## sujithtom (Oct 15, 2005)

> I can't depend only on Linux since it does not support my internal modem



Same prob here also


----------



## mediator (Oct 15, 2005)

FC4 primary, Xp secondary
I hang on FC4 80% of time other wise Xp for .net applications, using decoders etc


----------



## champ_rock (Oct 15, 2005)

windows is still necessary here... 
the ease of use... 
i am not saying that linux is not easy to use... but habits dont go quickly...


----------



## vignesh (Oct 15, 2005)

i will dump windows once I get an external modem or linux supports internal modems...


----------



## Satissh S (Oct 16, 2005)

I have already dumped windozzeee. Hope u'r glad to hear this viggy... It's been a long time i had a conv. with you,,, Suse Linux rulezzz my desk. If only I could get eclipse 3.6 via Yast........ Fedora has it by default...


----------



## rohan (Oct 16, 2005)

FC4, RedHat and MS Windows XP


----------



## vignesh (Oct 16, 2005)

Satissh S said:
			
		

> I have already dumped windozzeee. Hope u'r glad to hear this viggy... It's been a long time i had a conv. with you,,, Suse Linux rulezzz my desk. If only I could get eclipse 3.6 via Yast........ Fedora has it by default...



Ya long time.Tried Opensuse ?


----------



## vishalbhatia (Oct 16, 2005)

I got only and only a genuine copy of Windows XP Home SP2.


----------



## vignesh (Oct 16, 2005)

Never tried Linux ?


----------



## champ_rock (Oct 16, 2005)

believe me... even sp2 does not provide u 100% security with viruses and spyware....


----------



## Satissh S (Oct 16, 2005)

Even if they release sp17 they can't fix all the bugs within windows. Becozz a new bug and a new security flaw is detected every day. This is not to discourage any windozee user but this is what the philosophy of opensource signifies... Since the amount of programmers who view the code is unlimited and not confined to a specific Organisation and hence Windozee can Never become more secure than linux.....


----------



## champ_rock (Oct 16, 2005)

yeah also u can secure a house as much as u can but if its foundation is shaky then it is bound to fall

windwos has basic system faults which need a total revamp ... a totally new code would help microsoft.......


----------



## Satissh S (Oct 16, 2005)

So you want a windows from scratch.... MS can Scratch their heads from now.....


----------



## champ_rock (Oct 16, 2005)

n o no i am saying that windows has faults from the starting... even windows 95 crasshed..
 microsoft is trying to patch up a broken piece of glass for example...
however hard they patch it up ... it will still remain broken only?????? 
it will not become original right...


----------



## Satissh S (Oct 16, 2005)

vignesh said:
			
		

> Tried Opensuse ?


 No! But, will SuSe become proprietary as Redhat Enterprise Linux??...  I don't think so. Actually Yast first had a seperate license that didnot allow it to be distributed, until release 9.1, when it was changed to GPL. :roll:


----------



## Ashis (Oct 16, 2005)

I have a dual boot but by default I enter into windows...GNU-Linux Rocks But i don't have many Software what I use here in Windows!

Again I understand Windows much better that Linux...Even though I have studied RedHat Linux 6.0 &  haven't studied Windows.


----------



## desertwind (Oct 16, 2005)

Ashis said:
			
		

> GNU-Linux Rocks But i don't have many Software what I use here in Windows!


Ofcourse you'll not have many software what you use in Windows, but you'll find alternatives here. May i know which all software you miss ?


----------



## firewall (Oct 17, 2005)

Ashis said:
			
		

> GNU-Linux Rocks But i don't have many Software what I use here in Windows!



oops.. even i do miss a lot of software in my friends box running windows. lol



			
				desertwind said:
			
		

> .....but you'll find alternatives herebut you'll find alternatives here....



Well there is no scope of mentioning the word "alternatives". " Similer" - this is much appropriate. as how could K3B, for instance , be alternative for Nero or wahtever as Gnu/linux is completely a different OS.

Am using the gnu/linux since 2001 and nevver found if i am missing something


----------



## Kniwor (Oct 17, 2005)

Dual boot, afterall we still cant play FarCry,Doom3 on Linux smoothly..


----------



## champ_rock (Oct 17, 2005)

yeah not for pro gamers......


----------



## Satissh S (Oct 17, 2005)

We Can play farcry , Doom3 and even prince of persia ww , using cedega, U can use lokkit.


----------



## mehulved (Oct 19, 2005)

I did dual boot my linux with XP till my computer got formatted a few days back due to a misunderstanding. Then, i decided to keep off windows. I'm currently dual booting Slackware (primary) with FC3 and am looking forward to installing FreeBSD and Solaris in the vacations. Will have to reinstall XP when college starts as i got a lot of work on word and powerpoint which aren't 100% compatible with Openoffice.org. So, gotta go back to XP sooner or later, can't keep windows off however much you like.


----------



## mehulved (Oct 19, 2005)

>>Well there is no scope of mentioning the word "alternatives". " Similer" - this >>is much appropriate. as how could K3B, for instance , be alternative for Nero >>or wahtever as Gnu/linux is completely a different OS.

In this instance. There is an alternative. Nero is available for linux now. Though not as feature rich as windows applications, big companies have started porting their products to the linux environment  . Hopefully one day soon i can get rid of windows from my desktop.


----------



## Ashis (Oct 28, 2005)

desertwind said:
			
		

> Ashis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Opera
Yahoo! Messenger
JetAudio
Download Express
LimeWire PRO
Azureus
Macromedia Dreamweaver
Animation Shop
Ulead VideoStudio
Microsoft Visual Studio .NET
Windows Media Player
Adobe Photoshop CS
Object Desktop
Norton Internet Security

*The list just goes on.............*


----------



## bikramjeet (Oct 28, 2005)

i have installed linux and windows in two diff hard disks...but prefers linux...even as a beginer...i would prefer the penguin.............

just get wit it.......


----------



## mehulved (Oct 28, 2005)

desertwind wrote:	


> Ofcourse you'll not have many software what you use in Windows, but you'll find alternatives here. May i know which all software you miss ?





> ashis wrote
> Opera
> Yahoo! Messenger
> JetAudio
> ...



Hello ashis, most of these applications are available for linx too so how you gonna miss them by using linux?
We got opera, yahoo messenger, azureus for linux too and some other alternatives. Though VS.net has none and norton internet security suite is almost useless on linux.

Yeah but I miss the crashing of windows once in a while


----------



## desertwind (Oct 28, 2005)

Ashis said:
			
		

> desertwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Opera                                  - Opera
Yahoo! Messenger              - Yahoo Messenger
JetAudio                              -  mplayer, rhythmbox, xine etc.,
Download Express             -  Downloader for X, gwget, kget
LimeWire PRO                    -  Limewire PRO
Azureus                              -  Azureus
Macromedia Dreamweaver- nvu, BlueFish
Animation Shop                   - gimp with gimp animation pluglin (gap)
Ulead VideoStudio              - kino, LiVES
Microsoft Visual Studio .NET - Qt Toolkit, Mono Project, GTK, dotgnu
Windows Media Player       - mplayer, xine, totem
Adobe Photoshop CS         - gimp
Object Desktop                   - I dont get what this thing is.
Norton Internet Security     - iptables

And this list is not a complete one. only those come in my mind on a fisrt thought.


----------



## Satissh S (Oct 28, 2005)

Just to add to desert's post
Object Desktop --> kde-look.org themes, Besides that you have excellant icon sets and themes in built in kde and hundreds to download from kde-look.org.
Photshop ---> Gimp is an excellant alternative but in vector grafix Inkscape rocks too...
Norton Internet Security ---> You don't need this. Just for the paranoid few.. Iptables firewall and bitdefender for linux.
Macromedia Dreamweaver ---> oowriter in web development mode is good too.


----------



## sba (Oct 29, 2005)

I am ashamed to say that I dual boot and it is only b'cos of these two things
1) xdccklipper (for mIRC)
2) Text messaging of Yahoo!

Can someone pleeeaase find some alternatives to them? I have completely failed in my quest


----------



## sba (Oct 29, 2005)

desertwind said:
			
		

> Opera                                  - Opera
> Yahoo! Messenger              - Yahoo Messenger
> JetAudio                              -  mplayer, rhythmbox, xine etc.,
> Download Express             -  Downloader for X, gwget, kget
> ...


That is one excellent list but I just wanna add a couple. I hope you don't mind 
JetAudio - Amarok, BMPx
Macromedia Dreamweaver - Quanta Plus


----------



## desertwind (Oct 29, 2005)

sba said:
			
		

> 1) xdccklipper (for mIRC)


i'm not sure about this. i seldom use irc clients and have a little knowledge on it. check whether this helps
*jirleech.sourceforge.net/


			
				sba said:
			
		

> 2) Text messaging of Yahoo!


Y! messenger for linux don't have text messaging ????
i'm confused about what u meant.


----------



## mehulved (Oct 29, 2005)

Desertwind that's what he meant. He's sying that he has to use windows cos of those two things. 
I also dunno anything about IRC as I've never used it.
He uses yahoo messenger on windows to send text messages as that functionality isn't available on linux version.


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Oct 29, 2005)

I was totally dependant on my KUbuntu Linux 5.4 whereas had Windows XP for muh other family members like muh sis, mom and dad...

That was until muh dear old sis crashed the HDD by pulling the plug more than once coz KUbuntu was primary boot. I never recovered from the shock coz then my KUbuntu was top class with a lot of help from GNUrag...

Now downloading KUbuntu 5.10 - more advanced... Will make it top class and secondary boot coz I dont want the HDD crashed again by my lovely sis...
But I will stick to it once its done


----------



## desertwind (Oct 29, 2005)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> He uses yahoo messenger on windows to send text messages as that functionality isn't available on linux version.


then what kind of messages does Y! messenger sends in linux version. i used Y! messenger some time before, and had send a lot of text messages. Afterall, sending text messages is the primary aim of a messenger, huh ?


----------



## mehulved (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm sorry not to clarify properly. I think he meant SMS.


----------



## sba (Oct 30, 2005)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> I'm sorry not to clarify properly. I think he meant SMS.


Yup thats wat I meant. None of the messengers support text messaging (SMS) protocol of Yahoo! Even Gyach Enhanced doesn't have it. It is a hindrance for me in uninstalling Windows completely.

As far as jirleech is concerned. I have tried it but it is a risky software as it gets you banned from various channels. Currently I am looking into xdccmon and xdcc-client plugins for Xchat. Lets see how they go but till now haven't found anything concrete.


----------

